# Drain for slope toward house runoff diverting



## Jacey (Feb 18, 2007)

Got another one of these deals where the road funnels water directly onto the client's property which is a slope down to the waterfront. It just ran with water this last rainy summer...but avoided entering the house. I was thinking about a speed bump running the 150' frontage...never seen that before..but seem like I could send it on down the road without digging all those trenches. Any thoughts out there?:whistling


----------



## Chris Comeau (Sep 6, 2007)

*Drainage*

Seems like a curb or something that would just divert the water would be good wouldn't it? That sounds good to me, does the road slope down enough that it would just flow on past?


----------



## Jacey (Feb 18, 2007)

I'm suggesting a speed bump type thing so the people can still use the whole area to park in if so desired. The water would definitely be forced to go on down the street a ways..of course then it might be someone elses problem..but I think the city should be responsible for it since it comes from their latest paving improvement.


----------

